# Another Rocker



## putputman (Jul 21, 2009)

I thought I had all my shots last fall but I still caught Projectitus. After seeing some of those Rocker Engines, I just had to tackle one myself.













Any of you "newbies" that think you will outgrow these simple little engines, think again. I can still get into one of these engine and just as excited when it runs as I can with the bigger more difficult ones. You have that to look forward to.


----------



## vlmarshall (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh, no, not another one! ;D After my "Evening Of FailTM" , one of these little diversions is looking more and more appealing.
Nice work, cool flywheel!


----------



## Deanofid (Jul 21, 2009)

Another one! These are such cute little jobbies.

And yes, that's a fly coolwheel!


----------



## rleete (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks like you forgot to count the turns when you were drilling the holes in the flywheel!


Kidding, of course. Interesting design.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jul 21, 2009)

Augh! I'm still waiting for metal to arrive! But even if it does...I have to go on a trip! It'll be weeks before I get a chance to treat my 'projectitus'. (Notice I didn't say 'cure'. There is no cure.)


----------



## arnoldb (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice little rocker PutPutMan - love the flywheel.



> I thought I had all my shots last fall but I still caught Projectitus. After seeing some of those Rocker Engines, I just had to tackle one myself.



Must be a new strain of Projectitus - looks like it's highly contagious and immunity is low :big:

Regards, Arnold


----------



## SBWHART (Jul 22, 2009)

Another one I've nearly missed 

Very nice indeed I particularly like the fly wheel.

Have fun

Stew


----------



## putputman (Jul 22, 2009)

I think that strain of Projectitus has been around for awhile. I seem to remember the Chuck Fellows "compressed air engine" spread for quite some time. I don't think it is over with yet.

I for one, hope they don't find a cure for this disease.


----------



## Foozer (Jul 22, 2009)

First thought it was a two flywheel stackup, but its not is it. 

Looks good

Robert


----------

